# My friend didn't turn up



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

My psychotherapist set me the task of meeting up with 2 friends this past week. I arranged to play tennis this week with one friend and hence complete half the task. Went to meet my friend and he wasn't there when he said he would be. I waited 20 mins and he didn't show up and so I just went home. This annoys me because now I have no confidence in making plans with people because I believe it will happen again. I only have 2 real friends anyway and they're both kind of flakey


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

That wasn't your fault. Your friend didn't appear and let you down. Have you tried to contact him and ask why he wasn't there? It might have been for a number of reasons. Still he should've let you know he wasn't going. One thing is you're doing what your therapist set out for you.


----------



## Haven49 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhh....that sounds so not fun  Been there, done that, terrible feeling.
Maybe your friend had a good reason, although it was unfair to leave you hanging like that without one.
The point is, you tried! You put yourself out there, and no matter what happened, that's a big step! 
Try your other friend perhaps  One bad experience doesn't always guarantee another.
And if you need someone to talk to, you can discuss it with your psychotherapist
Good job on the effort! It's going to be okay


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah I did contact him and he said he was ill and in bed all day. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but he should have at least contacted me instead of leaving me hanging.


----------

